# World 1st video review of Output's "Analog Strings" + much more... Samplecast #39 out now



## reutunes (Mar 18, 2017)

What a coup... we were the first to review Analog Strings this week in Samplecast #39 - plus news, bargains, freebies, big review, progress report, competition, composer interview with Marie-Anne Fischer and much more.

Don't forget about the podcast - it's an extended version of the show with more chat, music, product demos and the full composer interview. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Koron: Traditional Instruments of Iran – Impact Soundworks
Espressivo – Sonokinetic
http://bit.ly/2n9tJdu (Balalaika – Cinematique Instruments)
Trailer Strings – Musical Sampling
http://bit.ly/2mN9CAJ (Calypso – Auddict)
Stranger Themes Competition – Embertone
Juggernaut – Impact Soundworks (via VST Buzz)
Clone – Sonic Faction (via Plugin Boutique)
Marie-Anne Fischer – Composer Interview
Analog Strings – Output
Carpentry Tools – Sampleso
Bullet Drums – Loops DeLa Creme
http://bit.ly/2nEaIMT (Hephaestus sounds – Sampleism)
http://bit.ly/2n9naHU (Evolution Atlantica – Keepforest)


----------

